# Ubuntu sur mac



## benbeto9 (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, mon problème est le suivant et j'espère que ca parlera à certains d'entre vous, je suis sous macOS Catalina avec un MacBook Air late 2014, jusqu'à présent j'émulais *Ubuntu avec virtual box *mais j'ai besoin d'utiliser *le bluetooth* mais je n'y arrive pas lorsque j'essaye de l'activer sur Virtualbox on me dit '*'Failed to attach the Usb Device Apple inc. Bluetooth Usb host controller [0150] to the virtual machine Ubuntu''.*
Que faire s'il vous plait ?


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2019)

Deux questions :

est-ce que cela fonctionnait, _avant_ de passer à Catalina ou le besoin est nouveau ?
est-ce que tu utilises une version récente de VirtualBox ? 
En regardant sur le site de VirtualBox, je vois que Catalina n'est pas encore dans la liste des systèmes supportés.


----------



## byte_order (29 Novembre 2019)

Le pilote de VirtualBox permettant d'exposer dans une VM un périphérique USB réel ne passe probablement pas encore la douane imposée par Catalina, en effet.


----------

